# NFL Gone Pro-Wrestling



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

Pro-Wrestling - Professional Wrestling - is wrestling where matches have predetermined outcome to elevate entertainment level. In pro-wrestling, the participants come on  already aware of the outcome of the event. 

*I saw the most obvious form of predetermined NFL at Astrodome Reliant Stadium yesterday between Houston Texans and Green Bay Packers. *While I have in the past suspected that major league sports have predetermine games, I never actually had proof until I saw sluppy play by the 5-0 Texans against 2-3 Green Bay Packers! It was the most damper on love of sports for genuine lovers of sports like me:

*Vibrant Houston Texans roaming the field without defense or offense and Packers' Aaron Rodgers, who has been barely making it thus far, allowed to set NFL record in play against the most NFL promising team!*

*Brian Cushing is out for the season due to torn ACL, and yesterday Antoine Cadwell was out of game also due to injury, and Tim Jamison is now out for rest of season due to torn Achilles .* I am aware NFL believes that the only way to beat the Houston Texans is to disable its players. Such a very sorry sportsmanship.

I love sports and will continue to watch all sports, but my attachment to NFL has greatly diminished as of yesterday. I do not like mind games. *When I attend or watch any sports event, I want to see natural athletes performing, not unforetold predetermined acts or folks high on drugs. *


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

Six (6) touchdowns in game by 2-3 Green Bay Packers' Aaron Rodgers against 5-0 Houston Texans! We are all not stupid, and definitely not blind to unnatural events.* Please, spare us the mind games*.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2012)

Texans got their asses kicked

Get over it


----------



## tjvh (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Six (6) touchdowns in game by 2-3 Green Bay Packers' Aaron Rodgers against 5-0 Houston Texans! We are all not stupid, and definitely not blind to unnatural events.* Please, spare us the mind games*.



I fail to grasp how you think that a 5-0 team cannot be beaten by a 2-3 team... It's ridiculous. By that logic we should have handed the Texans their Superbowl rings last weekend, and ended the season early... Of course Atlanta might have something to say about that.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Texans got their asses kicked
> 
> Get over it




*I did not expect a perfect season. But what happened at Reliant Stadium yesterday could only have been possible if outcome of game was predetermined:*

Vibrant 5-0 Houston Texans put up on defense and no offense. No one goes to play and just roams the field. Texans were not even trying anything at all. Notice how Aaron Rodgers continued to go to right for touchdowns? You and I know that any team out to play ball would have done everything to protect that angle. 

*NFL has gone pro-wrestling. That's long and short of what happened at Reliant Stadium October 14, 2012, in game between 5-0 Houston Texans and 2-3 Green Bay Packers.*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texans got their asses kicked
> ...



Just plain ole butt whupp'n

Happens all the time in sports when one team starts to believe their press clippings


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




*No. NFL game October 14, 2012, at Reliant Stadium had nothing to do with Houston Texans being overly confident. The Texans were not on the field to play ball. Very simple.
*


----------



## tjvh (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



Must be a conspiracy against the Texans.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2012)

tjvh said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



A conspiracy to remind them that when it comes to big games.....they are still the Texans


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Pro-Wrestling - Professional Wrestling - is wrestling where matches have predetermined outcome to elevate entertainment level. In pro-wrestling, the participants come on  already aware of the outcome of the event.
> 
> *I saw the most obvious form of predetermined NFL at Astrodome Reliant Stadium yesterday between Houston Texans and Green Bay Packers. *While I have in the past suspected that major league sports have predetermine games, I never actually had proof until I saw sluppy play by the 5-0 Texans against 2-3 Green Bay Packers! It was the most damper on love of sports for genuine lovers of sports like me:
> 
> ...



When you burn your Texans' jersey, please post pics.......


----------



## Oddball (Oct 15, 2012)

Pack totally shut down the Houston run game...Schaub is at best a mediocre QB.

Green Bush is also pretty tough to cover when they have 3-4 quality options at WR every down.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 15, 2012)

*I did not expect a perfect season. .*[/QUOTE]


Yes you did, crybaby............


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

tjvh said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





While you meant to be hilarious, I think conspiracy was in fact at play at Texans vs. Packers game on 10/14 at Reliant Stadium. *And I see not only NFL, but also Texans Kubiak and probably Sonic Drive In (who found they took a very big bite than they can chew by offering free 20oz Texans slush to public for every Texans win)!*


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Pack totally shut down the Houston run game...Schaub is at best a mediocre QB.
> 
> Green Bush is also pretty tough to cover when they have 3-4 quality options at WR every down.



*Houston Texans did not play ball on 10/14 at all. The Texans had no defense or offense in game vs. GB Packers.*


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 15, 2012)

B. Kidd said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Pro-Wrestling - Professional Wrestling - is wrestling where matches have predetermined outcome to elevate entertainment level. In pro-wrestling, the participants come on  already aware of the outcome of the event.
> ...



Well, I am in fact fixing to give Kubiak a piece of my mind. *"I'm going to give them (GB Packers) credit; they played great. And we added to their greatness by playing poorly," *said pathetic Kubiak after NFL's pro-wrestling game.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



Oh....I see

It's a Slushie conspiracy

The bastards!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Six (6) touchdowns in game by 2-3 Green Bay Packers' Aaron Rodgers against 5-0 Houston Texans! We are all not stupid, and definitely not blind to unnatural events.* Please, spare us the mind games*.


The NFL is *probably* just like any other TV show: Scripted.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



Be careful about giving Kubiak a piece of your mind, as far as I can tell, you have nothing to spare and are probably in need of some help.


----------



## tjvh (Oct 16, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



I think you forgot that the Texans are people too, and that people sometimes have a bad day... Sorry you're in tears over this, but Kleenex will fix you right up. If you honestly believe a 2-3 team cannot beat a 5-0 team I really don't know what to tell you other than welcome to the NFL.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 16, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...



*I look up onto the Most High and Faithful God for help. Thus, I fear none, but the loving Omnipotent God of my life.* I told Gary Kubiak via @HoustonTexans that I believe he is a co-conspirator in pro-wrestling NFL on October 14, 2012, at Reliant Stadium.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 16, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



I think you need to pray to 'man-up' if you continue to follow and post about the NFL.
But that's just me.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 16, 2012)

tjvh said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...




What happened at Reliant Stadium on 10/14/2012 in 5-0 Texans vs. 2-3 Packers was not result of Houston Texans "having a bad day." *Gary Kubiak intentionally and repeatedly made very bad calls that even a street-picked replacement coach would never have made!*

'Twas nothing but pro-wrestling NFL at Reliant on 10/14. *Noticed I added Tim Jamison of Texans is also out for rest of season due to injury?*

I believe word is out that in order to defeat this Houston Texans its players would have to be disabled. This is very bad NFL sportsmanship!


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 18, 2012)

B. Kidd said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




B. Kidd, be ye informed that the Most High God causes all who unrighteously come against me to be smitten: For the enemy comes against me one way and flees seven ways. 

In other words, no one in the natural or supernatural can harm me:* Malicious deeds contra me that look successful and/or disabling are simply setup for my higher accomplishments.*


----------



## hjmick (Oct 18, 2012)

Okay...

I was an Oilers fan.

I am a Texans fan. Have been since the day they announced Houston was getting another team.

As the above statements obviously indicate I have an certain affinity for Houston, but I am also realistic...

Green Bay played beautifully, better than Houston. It happens.

"On any given Sunday you're gonna win or you're gonna lose."

The Texans lost.



This thread belongs in Conspiracy Theories...


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 18, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Okay...
> 
> I was an Oilers fan.
> 
> ...




*Green Bay Packers only played better because Houston Texans did not play ball at all. Co-conspirator Gary Kubiak of Houston Texans admitted "I'm going to give them (GB Packers) credit; they played great. And we added to their greatness by playing poorly."*


----------



## tjvh (Oct 18, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Okay...
> ...



Your parents should not have used *you* as a football when you were a baby... This might be easier for you to grasp that the Texans got whipped by the Packers last week and it was without any goofy conspiracy playing out on the field... Get a grip.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 23, 2012)

tjvh said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



*The game between Houston Texans and Green Bay Packers on October 14, 2012, at Reliant Stadium was predetermined. That game was NFL's pro-wrestling.*

Did you watch the Texans vs. Ravens on October 21, 2012? Did you so happen to see the actual Texans defense at work? Now, that is what I am talking about.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 23, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > *Green Bay Packers only played better because Houston Texans did not play ball at all. Co-conspirator Gary Kubiak of Houston Texans admitted "I'm going to give them (GB Packers) credit; they played great. And we added to their greatness by playing poorly."*
> ...


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 23, 2012)

antiquity said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


----------



## tjvh (Oct 23, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...


----------



## antiquity (Oct 23, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> *Have no problem with road bumps - it, of course, comes with the territory. I just cannot stand pro-wrestling NFL.*



I suggest you give up watch the Texans and watch a more stressless sport like synchronized swimming.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...





What fuse gets blown in the damaged brains of you conspiracy nuts? What compells you to wallow in this bullshit regardless of topic?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 23, 2012)

IMO, the NFL refs are often the very fair officials for the bulk of their games. But I do suspect that there is some rigging occurring. They called a BS PI on 3rd down against the Vikings in OT of the 2009 NFC championship game to give the Saints the victory instead of the Vikings the ball.

Earlier in that game, an obvious chop block against Favre was not called. Had it been called, the interception on the play would have been reversed.

And in a game this season, with the Chargers about to put away the Saints and send them to 0-5; all of the sudden, the refs were throwing flags galore.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 24, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...




*This is not some unsustainable conspiracy theory. Facts corroborate all I have stated. Now, simply let the truth set you free.*


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 24, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IMO, the NFL refs are often the very fair officials for the bulk of their games. But I do suspect that there is some rigging occurring. They called a BS PI on 3rd down against the Vikings in OT of the 2009 NFC championship game to give the Saints the victory instead of the Vikings the ball.
> 
> Earlier in that game, an obvious chop block against Favre was not called. Had it been called, the interception on the play would have been reversed.
> 
> And in a game this season, with the Chargers about to put away the Saints and send them to 0-5; all of the sudden, the refs were throwing flags galore.




I know what you are talking about. Sometimes you see things and wonder how all those professional referees on the field could have missed it. *Notice how Texans' Brian Cushing's incident was not acknowledged until after the game? And remember the recent Packers vs. Seahawks controversy?* Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## antiquity (Oct 24, 2012)

It wasn't a controversy in Seattle or any of the other teams in the North Division.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 24, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, the NFL refs are often the very fair officials for the bulk of their games. But I do suspect that there is some rigging occurring. They called a BS PI on 3rd down against the Vikings in OT of the 2009 NFC championship game to give the Saints the victory instead of the Vikings the ball.
> ...



Those replacement refs got the call right in Packers and Seahawks. Look at the rule. If the rule needs to be changed then sobeit. But they followed the rule correctly. The media just exploited it; b/c they'll exploit anything.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> *This is not some unsustainable conspiracy theory. Facts corroborate all I have stated. Now, simply let the truth set you free.*






Take a pill, see a shrink, and shut the fuck up already you nitwit.


----------



## antiquity (Oct 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Those replacement refs got the call right in Packers and Seahawks. Look at the rule. If the rule needs to be changed then sobeit. But they followed the rule correctly. The media just exploited it; b/c they'll exploit anything.



Like I said before it this game wasn't on MNF and if it was the Browns that were playing the Titans or some such losers team there would not have been a peep out of anyone.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > *This is not some unsustainable conspiracy theory. Facts corroborate all I have stated. Now, simply let the truth set you free.*
> ...




*I see you are one of those drug-crazed folks who cannot move a finger without some stimulant. Well, be ye informed that there are still a lot of folks around that can function on natural energy: We can see, hear and understand just what is, and without drugs of any kind.

Again: NFL has gone pro-wrestling! When I attend or watch sports, I want to see true humans performing, not beings high on drugs, and definitely not unforetold predetermined games.*


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you escape from the institute again?


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 29, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Did you escape from the institute again?




*I see you are one of those drug-crazed folks who cannot move a finger without some stimulant.* Well, be ye informed that there are still a lot of folks around that can function on natural energy: We can see, hear and understand just what is, and without drugs of any kind.

Again: *NFL has gone pro-wrestling! When I attend or watch sports, I want to see true humans performing, not beings high on drugs, and definitely not unforetold predetermined games. *


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2012)

Go along quietly with the nice men in white coats. They are there to help you.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 30, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Go along quietly with the nice men in white coats. They are there to help you.




I see your coat is all white from too much drugs. If you are human, be informed you need no drugs (and definitely no addictive substance) to help you manage your life: *The human body is naturally capable of regulating itself, if given proper nutrients.*

I sure would like to be involved with sports where participants are not performing under the influence of drugs, and where sports events do not have predetermined results (as has become the case in sports events in the US). *NFL has gone pro-wrestling. *


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 30, 2012)

Know what you should do? You should write letters - lots and lots of letters - to the NFL commissioner telling him all about your nifty conspiracy theory. If you don't hear back from him just keep those letters coming. It might also help to sleep on the street outside his house so you can tell him all about your theory when he leaves for work each day. If you want the world to take you seriously you have to be committed to making your voice heard, so that this conspiracy may be exposed. Go for it.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 31, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Know what you should do? You should write letters - lots and lots of letters - to the NFL commissioner telling him all about your nifty conspiracy theory. If you don't hear back from him just keep those letters coming. It might also help to sleep on the street outside his house so you can tell him all about your theory when he leaves for work each day. If you want the world to take you seriously you have to be committed to making your voice heard, so that this conspiracy may be exposed. Go for it.




*I do not waste time with crooks. I said my piece and I know I have been heard.* That's all.


----------



## LAfrique (Oct 31, 2012)

Houston Texans days ago added Terrell McClain on their roster as Defensive End. Texans also re-signed Offfensive Tackle Nick Mondek and Defensive End Keith Browner. *Wish them well.*

Defensive Tackle Lamar Divens and Line Backer Cameron Collins were released. *Wish them well.*


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Know what you should do? You should write letters - lots and lots of letters - to the NFL commissioner telling him all about your nifty conspiracy theory. If you don't hear back from him just keep those letters coming. It might also help to sleep on the street outside his house so you can tell him all about your theory when he leaves for work each day. If you want the world to take you seriously you have to be committed to making your voice heard, so that this conspiracy may be exposed. Go for it.
> ...




You have been heard by whom?


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




*I have been heard by Unkotare and all others that matter*. Good-bye.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...





So up to a half dozen people who don't really give a shit read your idiotic conspiracy-theory nonsense rant? Boy, you sure have changed the world alright...


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 1, 2012)

I sure sports where participants are not performing under the influence of drugs, and where sports events do not have predetermined results (as has become the case in sports events in the US). *NFL has gone pro-wrestling. *


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 1, 2012)

YOU have gone mental.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, this thread was taken over by nut jobs.


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 4, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> Wow, this thread was taken over by nut jobs.



You mean, lots of nut jobs incapable of reason somehow joined in. Well, *one thing I will never do is rob anyone of the freedom of expression, regardless.  *


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2012)

Too bad someone robbed you of your medication.


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 4, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Too bad someone robbed you of your medication.



Now that's funny!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKKa_OlSXgQ&feature=relmfu]Ron Burgundy - It&#39;s Science - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 5, 2012)

The one thing I will never do is rob anyone of the freedom of expression, regardless. *I however know that NFL has indeed gone pro-wrestling.*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2012)

I however know that you have indeed gone mental.


----------



## LAfrique (Nov 5, 2012)

Did you watch the Dallas Cowboys vs. Atlanta Falcons on November 4, 2012? Did you notice how the Cowboys superbly and galantly played seconds to TD giving them score of 13 and yet played lousy game throughout game? 

*NFL has indeed gone pro-wrestling.* Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2012)

Those meds of yours are to be taken orally. They are not suppositories. That may be where you're having trouble.


----------



## LAfrique (Dec 7, 2012)

*With all the odds against them, now 11-1 Houston Texans managed to clinch NFL wild card. Pro-Wrestling NFL must be gritting teeth that outcry of Space City's L'Afrique foiled its 2012 plan!*


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update that you are still a mentally-ill conspiracy freak.


----------



## LAfrique (Dec 8, 2012)

*Houston Texans are hot! Go @HoustonTexans!!!!!!!!!! *


With all the odds against them, now 11-1 Houston Texans managed to clinch NFL wild card. *Pro-Wrestling NFL must be gritting teeth that outcry of Space City's L'Afrique foiled its 2012 plan!*


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> *Houston Texans are hot! Go @HoustonTexans!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> With all the odds against them, now 11-1 Houston Texans managed to clinch NFL wild card. *Pro-Wrestling NFL must be gritting teeth that outcry of Space City's L'Afrique foiled its 2012 plan!*



They were picked to win their division, what were all the odds against them?


----------



## LAfrique (Dec 8, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > *Houston Texans are hot! Go @HoustonTexans!!!!!!!!!! *
> ...




*I am aware NFL believes that the only way to beat the Houston Texans is to disable its players.* Such a very sorry sportsmanship: *Brian Cushing *is out for the season due to torn ACL, and yesterday *Antoine Caldwell *was out of game also due to injury, and *Tim Jamison *is now out for rest of season due to torn Achilles  - *L'Afrique (October 15, 2012)*


And the above-mentioned injured Texans only to name a few. But Houston Texans pushed past odds, and I would like to gloat my outcry about *NFL Has Gone Pro-Wrestling* helped make the difference.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 8, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Know what you should do? You should write letters - lots and lots of letters - to the NFL commissioner telling him all about your nifty conspiracy theory. If you don't hear back from him just keep those letters coming. It might also help to sleep on the street outside his house so you can tell him all about your theory when he leaves for work each day. If you want the world to take you seriously you have to be committed to making your voice heard, so that this conspiracy may be exposed. Go for it.
> ...



You will know you have been heard when you are served with a restraining order.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 8, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



It is starting to look like you need to be involuntarily confined to a secure mental institution.

Or lobotomized with a rusty nail, either one works.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



I believe Houston is like any other NFL team and injuries play a large part in their winning and losing, I don't think teams care about the health of any other team. They all want to win. I think Houston has a 1-12 shot at winning the Superbowl, that is the best I'd give any team, making the playoffs.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IMO, the NFL refs are often the very fair officials for the bulk of their games. But I do suspect that there is some rigging occurring. They called a BS PI on 3rd down against the Vikings in OT of the 2009 NFC championship game to give the Saints the victory instead of the Vikings the ball.
> 
> Earlier in that game, an obvious chop block against Favre was not called. Had it been called, the interception on the play would have been reversed.
> 
> And in a game this season, with the Chargers about to put away the Saints and send them to 0-5; all of the sudden, the refs were throwing flags galore.



Ya...I dunno.. The Seahawks got totally hosed by the refs in Miami a couple of weeks ago..  Miami was chop blocking and not just holding but tackling on their O-line and not a single call.  I think by the end of the third qtr it was like 8 calls againts the Hawks to one motion penalty against the fins.  Several of the calls were major game changers during end zone interceptions and the like.  I don't mind a sloppy callled game but when it ends up like 10 to one in calls against one team it sure looked real fishy.  Ya I'm Seahawks fan but when it comes to bad calls I look at averages cuz usually those kinda things average out.  I would hope that the refs can't be bribed but a game reffed like the one in Miami makes ya wonder.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2012)

antiquity said:


> It wasn't a controversy in Seattle or any of the other teams in the North Division.



There was a lot made of "The Catch" in the last play Hail Mary from Wilson to Golden Tate in the Seahawks Home Stadium against Green Bay.

Those were the replacement refs for one thing ...  They made a lot of questionable calls and missed calls .

It was a weird play.  The NFL confirmed the call.  It could have legitimately gone either way but it has to be irrefutable evidense to overturn the call on the field.

Sometimes a team just gets lucky.  What gets me is the grinding overwhelming number of bad calls against one team in a game or just as bad a lot of non calls that allow a team to score or sustain drives that should have been rightfully stopped by an opposing team.

I didn't see the Texans game in question... but to throw a game by playing badly on purpose sounds pretty crazy.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Go along quietly with the nice men in white coats. They are there to help you.
> ...



That's why UnkieBunkie doesn't get asked to go to the real fun cocaine parties anymore.  He's the dummy that sneezes every time the mirror is passed to him.  It gets real tiresome having the precious powders go all over the room and onto his jacket.

But what does THAT have to do with football?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 9, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LAfrique said:
> ...



He doesn't matter ...he is just here to torment you.


----------



## LAfrique (Feb 1, 2013)

Well folks, now you too see exactly what pro-wrestling NFL wanted for Super Bowl 2013: A showdown between the Harbaugh brothers! 

Historic, you think? Me think NO. 

Anyway, have a wonderful weekend, y'all! If you are not heading to Louisiana and it is cold where you are, feel free to come to Houston Texas, for some Spring warmth.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 1, 2013)

The NFL went the pro wrestling route when they instituted the unnecessary roughness penalty.

That's like penalizing a boxer for punching too hard.


----------



## LAfrique (Feb 7, 2013)

Skull Pilot said:


> The NFL went the pro wrestling route when they instituted the unnecessary roughness penalty.
> 
> That's like penalizing a boxer for punching too hard.




I no longer care what pro-wrestling NFL does. As far as I am concerned,* Houston Texans are rightful Super Bowl 2013 Champs! 

*


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 7, 2013)

LAfrique said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > The NFL went the pro wrestling route when they instituted the unnecessary roughness penalty.
> ...



You will get an opportunity to explore that theory when the Seattle Seahawks come to Huston this year to destroy your team.

I pity you that you are on our schedule.


----------



## LAfrique (Feb 28, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



*Weep not for me, my dear one. As far as I am concerned, NFL is all but dead.*


----------

